# Sebastian Telfair



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

NBADraft.net is currently projecting Telfair to go 16th, which is the pick that the Knicks gave up in the Marbury deal.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I am currently projecting were getting Kobe Bryant and Shaq for Trybanski and Andseron, whats your point?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*More nonsense*



> NBADraft.net is currently projecting Telfair to go 16th, which is the pick that the Knicks gave up in the Marbury deal


I am currently projecting that with Nene and Camby,the two Layden gave up for McKnee we would have a much tougher frontline...

Do you ever give it a rest?????We dont care what you think...You are a nannering neighbob of negativity...You dwell in the past..We live in the present....We dont have that pick..We dont have Eisly..We dont have Layden....Move on with your life..better yet,get a life and cut the wining out


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think telfair is overrated simply because hes marburys cousin. i saw him play twice this year. Hes good, but its not like you see superstar potential in him. His draft stock is actually slipping nowadays. The chicago camp really determines what happens in the draft. Troy Bell went from 43th to 16th after the chicago camp cause he was scoring well. Hatten went undrafted cause he couldnt play the point in the chicago camp, even though hes just as good as Bell.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Hatten put up bloated stats on a bad St Johns team.



> I am currently projecting were getting Kobe Bryant and Shaq for Trybanski and Andseron, whats your point?


That's why you're not a credible source of information, and NBADraft.net is.



> I am currently projecting that with Nene and Camby,the two Layden gave up for McKnee we would have a much tougher frontline...


Assuming Camby could even get on the court.



> Hes good, but its not like you see superstar potential in him.


In other words, he'd be like his cousin.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

a bad st johns team? they went 20-12(ncaa tourny) and 21-13(nit championship) with him there. Yeah, Omar Cook led them to a 13-14 record though with practically the same guys but he left. Hatten single handedly made them win. Mike Sweetney couldnt even do that. He lost to st johns in the NIT championship. This year after Hatten left they went 6-21

The guy did anything possible to win. he didnt put up bloated stats on a losing team.

Hatten is just as talented as Bell. Bell just scored alot in the draft camp and boosted his stock. he was predicted late second round pick like hatten was. hatten was told he had to show his point guard skills so he barely shot the ball. Bell just played his game.

and your best friend Layden praised Hatten alot after his workout with the knicks. also take note he beat Bell and Reece Gaines one-on-one in their detroit workout


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Bells team went 20-12 and 19-12 in his final two years and his team didnt suck as much, he even had another 20ppg player on his team, which made the game easier for him, as the defense wasnt just trying to stop him.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> That's why you're not a credible source of information, and NBADraft.net is.


Ok then what is your point? Telfair plays behind Eisley/Ward for the next 10 years until Eisley is about 45 and Chaney is given about 5 contract extensions with Sweetney,Lampe,other rooks STILL rotting on the IL and W'Spoon pump faking 25 times and getting blocked afterward. Wow what a team....and a pick...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Penny Hardaway you have got to be kidding me. Marcus Hatten obviously is not as talented as you are making him out to be. I mean if he was that great wouldnt he had made the lowly clippers who still need PG help. Also you sound very silly saying that Bell could just play his game while Hatten was forced to show his PG skills. Plain and simple he was just outclassed and since when does one on one matchups mean anything in the NBA. I mean Speedy Claxton used to beat AI one on one in practice all the time. Is he better? no


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

he cant play point guard. hes 6' 165 pounds. He was trying to showcase his point guard skills (which suck), while bell was told to do the same thing, but instead he just scored alot. Your gonna tell me there were never any busts of draft picks? Hatten was screwed by the clippers. They signed Glen rice like 2 days before the preseason was over, and they signed Olden Polynice a few weeks before and Eddie House. Eddie House plays the same exact game as Hatten. undersized scoring guard. there was no room on the roster.

since when does one on one mean anything? Since the nbas been running isolation plays all day for the last how many years?

and Steve Blake is in the NBA. the guy who Rashidis favorite website, ranked Blake SIGNIFICANTLY lower then hatten in their college senior rankings(hatten was like 8th, while blake was 21st). "The kid could get into the lane at will" said one clippers scout. 

"Then Marcus Hatten, of course we’ve liked him for many years now. He’s played a lot of games in the Garden so we’ve seen him play a lot. The ability he has is he has a great knack for changing speed and changing direction, scoring and then being able to deliver the ball. He looked very good in the workout and Barbosa played well too. 
On whether he thinks its good to see Hatten go up against taller players to see how he handles it: Well I think today, we had guys of all different sizes but one thing Marcus has done is he has always had the ability to get in the lane and that’s an NBA skill that is hard to teach. Guys like him, once they get in the lane he also can finish and we’ve seen that good point guards need to finish in the NBA in order to have success and he does have that knack. 

On how he thinks Hatten adjusted to having to play point guard in Chicago at the pre draft camp, after being asked to score so much at St. John’s:I thought he played well, I thought he did it well. He adjusted as well as you could. That’s a tough test for all those players because it’s very competitive. Marcus Hatten of course he’s well known in the country because the market and St. John’s had so much success. He’s playing against guys he may have never heard of but who are very good. So it’s a very competitive setting and I thought he did very well."

plain and simple he should be in the league. its a shame he fell under the radar. Lots of undrafted guys had success in the league, even recently a guy like Daniels. You can say whatever you want about him, but i dont see how Bell was so much better. Bell had a better shot, thats it.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Ok then what is your point? Telfair plays behind Eisley/Ward for the next 10 years until Eisley is about 45 and Chaney is given about 5 contract extensions with Sweetney,Lampe,other rooks STILL rotting on the IL and W'Spoon pump faking 25 times and getting blocked afterward. Wow what a team....and a pick...


Well, at least I know why you don't like the Layden years. Your perception of reality is kinda off.

Sweetney sucked early, he didn't deserve time. Lampe is like Darko right noww. Ward is a free agent. He wasn't going to be with the Knicks next year. Eisley had 3 years left, which means they'd only have one year left of him (next year) before trading him. That's if he's not taken in the expansion draft, his contract is pretty reasonable compared to some of the other guys that will be available. Penny Hardaway and Moochie Norris come to mind. Othella would also have been a candidate for expansion draft, and if he's not taken he's gone in a trade anyway.

I'll take a team with a young core of Telfair, Sweetney, and Lampe over the current one. But I guess that's because I can look at things from the long term, everyone else tends to think short term.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

THAT, we agree on. I also wanted to look for the future, but,hey...it wasn't my call.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I'll take a team with a young core of Telfair, Sweetney, and Lampe over the current one. But I guess that's because I can look at things from the long term, everyone else tends to think short term


You are full of it.....You didnt think long term when layden was here..YOU did NOT want to nuke the knicks and rebuild,so dont hop on the rebuilding bandwagon now..

Alfa always wanted to rebuild


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Eisley had 3 years left, which means they'd only have one year left of him (next year) before trading him. That's if he's not taken in the expansion draft, his contract is pretty reasonable compared to some of the other guys that will be available. Penny Hardaway and Moochie Norris come to mind.


Eisley will make 6,375,000 next year, Norris 3,850,000. Eisley will never be reasonable until his contract expires.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> I'll take a team with a young core of Telfair, Sweetney, and Lampe over the current one. But I guess that's because I can look at things from the long term, everyone else tends to think short term.


You must think us all so naive. You can't support taking on large and long contracts, like Spoon, Shandon, and Eisley, and the trading of 1st round drafts, as we did for scrubs like Othella and Jackson, and still pretend to be looking at youth long term. Please pick one orifice to speak out of and stick with it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Please pick one orifice to speak out of and stick with it.


or do me an even bigger favor and shut both of them and keep your nonsense to yourself


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You didnt think long term when layden was here..YOU did NOT want to nuke the knicks and rebuild


Because you CAN'T nuke the Knicks genius. The Layden way I viewed as rebuilding while trying to stay semi-competitive. Nuking the Knicks is not only completely unrealistic, it's also a flat out dumb idea.



> Eisley will make 6,375,000 next year, Norris 3,850,000. Eisley


How many years is Norris' contract again? And when is the last time he shot or passed the ball well?



> Eisley will never be reasonable until his contract expires.


Yet he still makes less than half of what Penny makes. Go figure.



> You must think us all so naive. You can't support taking on large and long contracts, like Spoon, Shandon, and Eisley, and the trading of 1st round drafts, as we did for scrubs like Othella and Jackson, and still pretend to be looking at youth long term.


Please do not confuse Donnell Harvey with a 1st round pick, he couldn't hold Anthony Bonner's jock, much less Carlos Boozer. And please let me know how many of these moves were made in the last 24 months.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Please do not confuse Donnell Harvey with a 1st round pick, he couldn't hold Anthony Bonner's jock, much less Carlos Boozer.



STOP STOP STOP

Stop trying to confuse this every chance you get. Layden did not trade Harvey for Othella. He drafted the bum harvey at #22. The he traded harvey and John wallace for the bum Eric Srickland. Then he traded Strickland PLUS a 1st round pick PLUS a second round pick for Othella. 

Got it? Harvey, for Strickland; then Strickland and a 1st and 2nd rounder for Othella.

I will dog you till you get this right...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> or do *me* an even bigger favor and shut both of them and keep your nonsense to yourself


As usual, you think the board revolves around you.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> How many years is Norris' contract again? And when is the last time he shot or passed the ball well?


Moochies contract expires 06-07, same as Eisley's. but Eisley's last year, at 7,437,500 is at the teams option, which no team in their right mind would use to keep him. So yes, because Eisley's contract is so over-priced, he will be dropped one year sooner than the much more reasonably priced Moochie.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> As usual, you think the board revolves around you


i speak for the silent majority....
plus i think you love being "contraversial"..


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

You make one meaningful post, then follow it up with the nonsesne you spew here Rashidi. Lyden wasn't going to rebuild ever. EVER. NEVER EVER. Got it? Is it in your head now? Thank you...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Lyden wasn't going to rebuild ever. EVER. NEVER EVER. Got it?


You're right, trading for an all-star PF, and drafting Sweetney, Lampe, and Vujanic were very detrimental to any rebuild. As usual you confuse rebuilding on the fly with the full strip down, which Dolan has said he is unwilling to do. Remind me again why IT's moves are going to get the Knicks anywhere but mediocrity?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Rashidi, is thomas not doing the exact same think layden did? 

layden gave up all of our picks except last years. Isiah is doing the same exact thing. How many rookies did we have under Layden. Postell.............and...........yeah. What a rebuilding process. This year was the only year he drafted players. Whos to say he wouldnt have traded them? He is known to do that you know. And you said it yourself, trades take a long time to make, and Layden was probably involved with the marbury deal too.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, trading for an all-star PF, and drafting Sweetney, Lampe, and Vujanic were very detrimental to any rebuild. As usual you confuse rebuilding on the fly with the full strip down, which Dolan has said he is unwilling to do. Remind me again why IT's moves are going to get the Knicks anywhere but mediocrity?


How does trading for an all-star PF who missed almost the whole season before be helpful to a rebuild? When you rebuild you usually want players you know can play in the future, not someone who has as many injury question marks as McDyess. 

Drafting Sweetney, Lampe, and Vujanic? Maybe Layden did what he did because he was forced too. there weren't any suitors for the #9 pick, since no one was willing to part with any good players to move up, and Layden was forced to pick at #9. I remember that there were rumors that the Knicks wanted to trade up. but they couldn't in the end, and no one wanted their pick, so they had to pick Sweetney. For Lampe and Vujanic, they were second round picks. You pretty much have to someone in the second round. Does that show Layden's willingness to rebuild? Well, it is not like he could have done much else. IMO Layden could find no trade partners so he had to pick someone.

It is possible that Layden did pick those players for a "rebuilding," but I doubt it because of Layden's past record. He always prefered veterens over rookies.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> How does trading for an all-star PF who missed almost the whole season before be helpful to a rebuild? When you rebuild you usually want players you know can play in the future, not someone who has as many injury question marks as McDyess.


As many? He missed one year before the Knicks got him. McDyess would have been the best PF in the east, and he was playing at a high level in the exhibition season before going down. Considering they acquired him for ANOTHER injury liability, what's the problem? The Knicks missed the playoffs in 01 because Camby got hurt, and the Knicks missed the playoffs in 02 because McDyess got hurt.



> I remember that there were rumors that the Knicks wanted to trade up. but they couldn't in the end, and no one wanted their pick, so they had to pick Sweetney.


You speak like this is a bad thing. EVERY team after the 3rd pick was trying to trade their pick, because the general consensus was that you could find similar talent lower down. It was a very deep draft, with only a few stars and many solid players. The Raptors and Heat were trying to trade their picks too, and they ended up with Bosh and Wade.



> It is possible that Layden did pick those players for a "rebuilding," but I doubt it because of Layden's past record. He always prefered veterens over rookies.


Actually given Layden's track record, he always preferred pairing old with new. Shandon Anderson, Bryon Russell, Greg Ostertag, Scott Padgett, Howard Eisley, young players all, contributors to veteran Jazz team that made Finals.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Shandon Anderson, Bryon Russell, Greg Ostertag, Scott Padgett, Howard Eisley


Rashid,whatever prescription your shrink has put you on,I would like to have..You are one seriously demented mind to have the nerve to bring up those 5 players...

Anderson sukks,and hes the best of the group..


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I know. If those guys constitued my resume I'd never have the gonads to apply for another job, yet Rashidi holds them out like they're trump cards.

Rashidi, you're a bright guy, or so I sometimes think, but seriously, there is no accounting for taste...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You are one seriously demented mind


If I responded, you would once again cry that I am the one who starts the personal attacks and insults.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

if you read what i said



> You are one seriously demented mind to have the nerve to bring up those 5 players...


tell me the truth....do you say things just to get a reaction???

cause that all star utah squad is scaaaarrryyy


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> As many? He missed one year before the Knicks got him. McDyess would have been the best PF in the east, and he was playing at a high level in the exhibition season before going down. Considering they acquired him for ANOTHER injury liability, what's the problem? The Knicks missed the playoffs in 01 because Camby got hurt, and the Knicks missed the playoffs in 02 because McDyess got hurt.
> ...


McDyess had missed only one year but taht doesn't change the fact that he was damaged goods. People were questioning if he would be the same player when he came back. Penny wasn't injuried often before his big injuries, but he was not the same player after his major surgery. 

My point was that Layden probably didn't pick Sweetney because he wanted Sweetney and to rebuild, he picked Sweetney because he had no other choice.

What you said might have been Layden's track record in Utah, but NOT his track record in NY, which is a lot more relavant to us.


----------

